# New pet rat making grunting sounds all the time



## Shinobie (Apr 9, 2013)

I have two adult rats I have had for over a year now and I decided to get some more so about 4 days ago I stopped by my local pet store to buy a new pair that I was hoping to introduce to my other two in a few weeks after the quarantine is over. The new rats are around 6 weeks old and one makes a grunting sound (almost like it has a chest cold) every time I get them out to play handle it, I never hear it do it in it's cage. Never had a pet rat make this sound before, it sneezes as well but I think that just might be nerves. Should I take it to the vet to get it checked for Mycoplasma or is it just some weird nerves thing it does? Was going to end the quarantine in 3 more days and start to slowly introduce the pairs or should I postpone? They are in a glass aquarium right now until they move over to my adult rats cage. Could the aquarium have something to do with it because of the poor circulation?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Honestly, I don't think the aquarium would do it unless you have really dusty bedding like carefresh or if you don't have a proper lid on it. I've used Aquariums for quarantine a lot and I've never had issues in them.

I do have a rat, Bentley, who when it's allergy season if he is outside of his cage he'll make guinea pig noises. (His lungs have always been clear, not sneezing, ect). When we first got him instead of new home sneezes he did the guinea pigs noises for a week.

I am concerned though that they are sneezing along with the noise. Check their chest. do they sound fine or sound congested? mucus on their noses and/or eyes? lethargic?

I would post pone the introduction at the minimum, I personally wouldn't be rushing off to the vet right away if it's just the grunting and sneezes, but grunting normally means that there is chest congestion. If they sound congested or are lethargic I would take them to the vet.

In the mean time try to give them some honey (mixed into baby food), and fresh Parsley and Cilantro (if you have fresh Oregano and thyme those are great as well) to see if it helps them. Might also be helpful to pick up some Echinacea which you can find in capsules at really any store. 100 capsules is around maybe $7 here at walmart. They last a while, and I use 1 capsule in baby food for my group of 4 boys (so only use 1 capsule each day with these girls). for Echinacea it's recommended to go either 3 days on, 3 days off cycle or a 10 day on, 5 day off cycle. Echinacea won't cure a URI but it will help prevent it.


----------



## nicodemus (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a similar problem with my rats. One does the guinea pig noises about every time I take him out, although he is getting better. The other one only does it occasionally. Neither one sneezes and the one who does it worse apparently has clear lungs, according to the vet. I look forward to seeing what you figure out with yours as I do really want to help my own two.


----------

